# Incredible Detail - 10 x New Car Preps - SQ5, Frozen Red M3, Cayenne, Boxster + more



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Here's a selection of some of the new cars we have prepared over the past couple of months. I didn't feel any of these had enough pictures (including not enough finished shots under the sun gun) to warrant a full write up so I've bundled them all together.

Apologies for the long post. Hopefully it should show why you should get us to detail your new car though. All of these jobs were cheaper than the dealership offered paintwork protection options which, having asked plenty of valeters in dealership, can take as little an extra half an hour to apply.

It typically takes them 1 to 2 hours to prepare new cars and it clearly shows in all cases that they prepared them before hand.

All of these jobs were at least 1 full day. Every single new car had defected in the paint that needed corrected - even if they hadn't been washed by the dealership (notice how I didn't say touched as a lot of marks have came from touching the dirty bodywork and rubbing in dirt).

First up is an SQ5. Delivered straight to us from Audi and unwashed by them.

I like to inspect the paintwork thoroughly, where possible, before washing to show that the marks were there before hand and they weren't caused by me. I've washed this since applying Gtechniq EXO and the paintwork remaining unmarked.




























Here's how the paintwork should look when the sun on is - unmarked :










The line under the sun is the residue from the protective wrapping. The top half of the car was wrapped (taken off by the dealership) and that was almost unmarked.










This area was wrapped in the first pictures I seen so someone at the dealership has seen the need to wipe the bonnet after the wrapping had been removed. There was a clear line in the dirt.










The lower section was not wrapped for protection at the factory. It would make sense for them to wrap the whole car to protect it.














































It was fairly sunny so I parked my van close try and block the sun out a bit and prevent the water drying on the car. The usual 2 bucket method of washing was used.










The car was then taken inside, clay barred and then dried ready for proper inspection using various lighting sources.

Strip light



















3M Sun Gun













































































































So obviously far from the perfect that you'd expect a new car to be. There was nothing that couldn't be sorted though.

The whole car received a single stage polish with Menzerna Final Finish which removed 99% of the marks. Some areas required a bit more cut which involved stepping up to Menzerna Intensive Polish.

The whole car was then wiped down with Panel wipe before applying Gtechniq EXO to all of the bodywork.

All glass was coated to G1 (3 coats on the windscreen).

Leather protected with L1 and Fabric with I1.










Calipers and Wheels with Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour



















Exhaust tips coated with C1 Crystal Lacquer










No real finished shots under the sun gun as I was struggling for time. Ideally I'd like to have taken shots in all of the same positions (as I do in most of my write ups) as it makes for a better write up, however I was more interested in getting the car finished.. You'll need to take my word for it that I polished them out :buffer:



























































































Next up is a new Cayenne which received the same treatment as above except from it was coated with Gtechniq C1 crystal lacquer.

Again this was unwashed by the dealership - although these come in a bag to protect the bodywork during transportation. I suspect this is what caused a lot of the marks.

Again inspected before I washed it



























































































Car inside and scratches under "normal" lighting










Metal halide lamp






















































































































Brand new Z4 prepared for the dealership. It had been sat been brought in from a another dealership.

Correction shots below are pre refinement - hence not the most crisp finish













































































































A New Frozen Red Edition M3. This car is wrapped from the factory. It was initially booked in for a Gtechniq New Car detail, however after speaking to the dealership they told the customer that this would invalidate the warranty. Obviously because the didn't really know what the product was.

Rather than risk the warranty the customer opted for a Swissvax Opaque detail instead. The dealership suggested either Swissvax or superguard .





































Pre wax cleaner didn't remove much










2 coats of Swissvax Opaque were used










A mix of Gtechniq products and Swissvax products were used for various areas of the car.


















































































I took loads of pictures outside where the car looked awesome although I can't seem to find them for some reason. I really liked this car and this is the second frozen M3 I have detailed. I was trying to get both of the cars together as it would have been quite cool for the pictures, however the other car was away having some work carried out whilst this one was in.










Next, a new Boxster in for a Gtechniq New Car Detail. The bodywork was coated with EXO, Wheel with C5, Windows with G1, Roof and Fabric with I1 and leather with L1.



















Despite having covered only 248 miles, the car was covered in iron contamination.

Here's you can see the larger of the small orange spots



















Iron X working to remove them










The was some damaged caused from removing the Boxster badge (not by me).



























































































Brand New Fiat 500. The owner complained about a few scratches on the car when the went to pick it up. The dealership sent it to their body shop to fix them and it ended up with a lot more scratches when it came back.

They painted a few bits and covered loads of the car in over spray. When I went to inspect this at the dealership I seen them washing all of the cars with brushes...

This was paid for by the dealership










Over spray and scratches X a lot














































Sanding marks and buffer trails



















I didn't take many more pictures of this car either as I was pushed for time. It was a right mess and a shame that a dealership thinks that this is an OK to deliver a brand new car




























Another brand new M3.

This one was unwashed by the dealership and only had a few marks in it. One of the better new cars I've done.

I had the camera on the wrong settings here hence the strange blue tint.

A few of the marks in the sun


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

A new Freelander in for a Gtechniq New Car Detail. Paintwork was coated with C1.

This was washed by the dealership. Once inside there was some obvious strange marks on the door...














































These marks are where dust has been removed from the paintwork on the door and they never bothered to polish the marks back out.

General swirl marks



















Sanding marks before and after shots



















Sticker residue left on the wheel. They removed the sticker but not the glue that held it on. This looked terrible when dirty as all of the dirt stuck to it.










Great attempt to clean the windows.










Dirty marks on the roof










Bits of wrapping still on the interior










Over spray on the wing










The reason for all of the sanding marks on the door was because it had been painted. Possibly at the factory. Despite the marks, the paint on it was very good.

Normal paint readings










Drivers door










Wing










Other door










The customer did say he wasn't super fussy but did notice that the car wasn't even that clean when he picked it up.

The colour of this car was Havana brown which was quite unusual and really nice.





































Brand new Evoque in for a Full Gtechniq New Car prep. The paintwork was fairly good on this one with just a few marks here and there which were polished out.










Roof glass not cleaned very well...



















All done.





































Brand new defender. I've done quite few cars for this customer and he wasn't too worried about me removing imperfections in the paintwork as he know it's meant to be a rugged type of car. I did polish out a few of the more obvious ones though.














































My camera lens misted up here so sadly I didn't get any shots of the cool interior. Overall a pretty cool car.










If you made it this far, thanks for reading!

Robert

www.incredibledetail.co.uk


----------



## raj (Jan 10, 2008)

Great work so far. Incredible cars, and the red m3 looks great. Very unusual to see a defender with very nice Recaro interior, I like very much indeed!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Some great work with outstanding results.

Thank-you for your time, very nice presentation.

John THt.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

Amazing reading Robert, not only did I enjoy the cars I enjoyed working out where you have been 
only one I can't get is the BMW Dealer obviously not a Glasgow / Ayrshire one,,,, was it down Newbridge way?


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Love those Defender Recaros! 

Nice work.


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Nice work mate, Just goes to show how these great cars leave the factory, and they have a quality controller that signs these off.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice bunch of cars you have transformed there, just how they should have been.

As much as we moan about poor dealership prep it gives you guys plenty to do. Bit too much needed on a new car I'm thinking, but at least they eventually get to the point they should have started at.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Incredible work! Such an amount of nice cars! this must be a dream


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Brilliant work and loved looking through all the pictures


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

brilliant work indeed!


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

amazing!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

What a nice collection of new cars. There us definitely something satisfying about working on brand new cars, especially for those people who realise that a brand new car doesn't mean A1 condition. I am also interested by how manufacturers are now taking much more trouble to protect vehicles in transit by wrapping / bagging them etc. I can remember my Dad talking about "garage rash" back in when I was tiny and we made the almost weekly trip to showrooms to check out new cars. Maybe that's where my OCD came from !

Ps the new Boxster is a thing of beauty


----------



## YVE5 (Apr 9, 2009)

Great work!!


----------



## NiallG (May 2, 2013)

*Not cool at all...*

Please tell me that "BMW performance edition, one of 30" in the red M3 dash can be removed?!

I would be too embarrassed to let anyone see that. Anyone buying or selling the car is going to know that already, and it looks cheesy as hell!


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

They weren’t as bad as some of the new cars you see turn up in the showroom but I don’t understand why the dealers can’t get it right, especially on the more luxury cars. I don’t see it being too much for them to get it perfect if you are paying that much on a new car. It helps keeps detailers in business and means more threads like this so maybe they should carry on doing bad work lol. Nice work though and good to see the cars looking as they should.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for the comments everyone.



Derek Mc said:


> Amazing reading Robert, not only did I enjoy the cars I enjoyed working out where you have been
> only one I can't get is the BMW Dealer obviously not a Glasgow / Ayrshire one,,,, was it down Newbridge way?


Yeah it was at Newbridge.



davo3587 said:


> Nice work mate, Just goes to show how these great cars leave the factory, and they have a quality controller that signs these off.


Most of the problems were caused during transportation and by the dealerships themselves. Although I doubt they were "perfect" when they left the factory.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing job on all of them:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## S9XLY (Dec 11, 2012)

It's amazing what state they try deliver cars in when they are apparently 'brand new'

Always interesting showing people what a new car prep detail is too.... "But it's brand new it doesn't need doing..." Haha you'll see


----------



## Dave777 (Mar 19, 2012)

I had a new car detail for my Kia. They come by train and wasn't too bad. Seemed to be a small area resprayed at the factory but done well.


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

sq5 nicest car there by a mile

Great work on all :thumb:


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

fantastic work, need that red m3 in my life lol


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

some very nice cars. Thanks for sharing


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry you may have already been asked, are they detailed for the owners or for the dealers before delivery?


----------



## Gareth90 (Jun 11, 2013)

Great write up! Lovely cars!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Great work in general dude but the stand out cars for me are:

Both M3's absolute sex.

White Boxster. Love that too.

Whhizzeeeeeeee


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

PootleFlump said:


> Sorry you may have already been asked, are they detailed for the owners or for the dealers before delivery?


The Fiat 500 was done for the dealership after the customer complained and the Z4 was done for a dealership too.

The rest were done for customers. However the Red M3 is now being done again for the dealership as there was a few faults with the wrap that meant parts had to be re wrapped.

Thanks everyone for the comments.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Great work, awesome cars:thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Very nice cars you've had in! Looking good.


----------



## Incredible Detail (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks. Got quite a few more nice cars booked in too.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Loving the wrapped m3's


----------

